# sram rival???????????



## leo_NM (Dec 28, 2009)

hey guys 
I'm in love for one cannondale caad9 with 09 sram rival components (exept for the crank which is 2010 force BB30)

For the frame and the wheels I'm OK, but I've read some posts aboult the shifters and the durability of the set.

For the guys who have rival in use. Could you give me some advice and tell if you have had problems with the durability?

thanks for all 

leo


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

I have had the 1st gen. Rival group on 3 bikes now (2 road, 1 CX) and it's been totally solid. I know many others with Rival, never heard of a single durability problem. A 2010 group is going on my road bike for 2010. I can't see any reason to get either of the higher groups in the line.


----------



## Weav (Jun 21, 2009)

I have been using 09 Rival for a little while and have no issues. Everything works great and is a solid feeling groupset. Just make sure you go back and get your cables retightened and adjusted a couple of times within the first couple hundred miles and then between 500-1000 miles. Because if the cables loosen up your shifting is going to suck, that goes for shimano and campy as well.


----------



## Hooben (Aug 22, 2004)

Great groupset, just takes some time to get used to the double tap.


----------



## Svooterz (Jul 29, 2006)

I'm using a 1st-gen Rival group on my road bike, no problems either. I do not question Rival's durability.

My only complaint (and one often heard) : SRAM's front derailleurs aren't as nice as Shimano's, but they're usable. Besides, front shifting has supposedly improved a lot with the Zeroloss technology found on 2009-and-up Rival/Force groups.


----------



## johnnyk (Jul 16, 2008)

I have '09 Rival on my 'cross bike, and love every piece in the group. The parts are smooth, solid, and good looking. I even took a couple of falls on pavement, and had absolutely no issues with the components afterwards. It was a different story for my arms and legs, but you're not in the market for those.


----------



## ghost6 (Sep 4, 2009)

I have 2010 Rival. No problems whatsoever. I prefer it over all Shimano groups.


----------



## swierszcz (Mar 11, 2007)

I have 2007 Rival with 8000 miles on it I am upgrading to 2009 mostly because I want to move the 2007 Rival to my cyclocross bike. It is a great goupset except for the crank and BB. BB had to be replaced in the first 3 months and I started loosing chain a lot after 7000 miles. Now I am running Ultegra 6740 crank with Rival and I am a lot happier. Shifting and brakes are great, I like double tap but the most important thing for me is a flat transition from the hoods to a handlebar. I have 105 on my other bike and cannot wait to get rid of it. It works well but no matter how I adjust handlebar and shifters my hands position is not comfortable.


----------



## dracula (Mar 9, 2010)

leo_NM said:


> hey guys
> I'm in love for one cannondale caad9 with 09 sram rival components (exept for the crank which is 2010 force BB30)
> 
> For the frame and the wheels I'm OK, but I've read some posts aboult the shifters and the durability of the set.
> ...


I have been using my Rival (2008) for more than over 8000 km on bad roads in Scotland. I am not a racer by any standards. However, haven't had any issues at all. Braking power is very good. I like the shifters and how it works. 


It is an excellent choice and I would prefer it anytime over Ultegra or the equivalent Campa group.

That said: If memory serves me right the big German "Tour" (which is as of low quality than UK Cycling Plus magazine) magazine run a stress test over many month and 14000 km (about 9000 miles) of the early SRAM group Rival. It turned out the SRAM bottom braket bearings are of low quality and the chainrings showed wear.

You can find the test here (sorry it is in German): 

content.delius-klasing.de/interfaces/payment/?id=2271

However, as we all know magazines are not peer reviewed and more of a random opinion than a fact.


----------



## swierszcz (Mar 11, 2007)

Rival crank and BB are is the weakest parts of the groupset. When it was the time to upgrade I bought Rival 2009 shifters, FD,and RD. But adding Ultegra 6700 crank and BB to this combo was the best choice I have ever made.


----------



## janiszew (Nov 4, 2006)

*Good*

I haven't had problems with the Rival Shifters. A few of my teamates have though, but Sram took care of them with warranties (even giving one guy red shifters).


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

I've run Force for 3 seasons and my fiancee is running 09 Rival. Neither of us have any issues whatsoever.


----------



## OldItalian (Feb 14, 2009)

Replaced my 105 shifters, FD and Rd with Rival Shifters and FD and Force RD along with Sram Cassette and Chain. Rode all of 2009 with this setup and except for a small FD adjustment I have not had to do anything. I am still running 105 brakes would have replaced them but did not see the need. I have had no problems with this setup


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Just like BikesDirect has shills, so does Shimano. I think most of the "reports" you read online of SRAM failure are posted by Shimano fanbois. I've never seen a problem with any of the SRAM road groups. I'm sure there have been a few, as there will be with any component - I just haven't seen them.


----------



## bruce_wayne (Apr 30, 2010)

Sorry, my 2010 Rival right-shifter failed after 1000 mi. Currently going thru the warranty process...
Not a Shimano fan. Don't dislike Shimano, just never used it. Very very happy with SRAM Rival performance; Durability? I was surprised when my shifter failed 'cause I try to go easy on my equipment, not shift under heavy load; I want my components to last a long time. I live in the mountains and do an awful lot of climbing; everything is up and down so I'm running thru the gears quite a bit. Maybe this had something to do with it or maybe I just got a defective shifter. At any rate, I'm still a big fan of SRAM. Hopefully, I'll get my hands on another Rival shifter and problem solved.


----------

